# anybody had sucess walleye fishing huron area recrntly??



## towac78 (May 6, 2012)

I know its getting that time and if the tourne. y was cancelled maybe somebody would have info? Anybody have coordinates for huron dumping grounds ? I can remember from past years that being a good area. Thank you


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We were supposed to fish in the tournament this past weekend and did fish last Thursday before the blow. We fished between sawmill and cedar point in 35 fow. Had great marks both walleye and bait and pulled a nice bunch of fish 3-7lbs on both harnesses and reefs. Not sure what has happened since the blow??? Good luck!


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Go out of river and set up. There are fish everywhere. You just have to find the active fish. The bite was getting better each day before the blow.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I also was out before the blow late last week. The bait fish are starting to stack up and each pod of bait I saw there were hook marks underneath. The fish I filleted all had guts full of shad and smelt. If you like to catch big white bass look for the birds. Every time I went through a pack of seagulls it would be a fire drill of 15 inches. White based reefs have been the best for us.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Hope to head out Thurs & check things out. I will let you know


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I am also planning to be out Thursday morning for walleye and afternoon for some perch. I will give you a yell if we find anything meerkat.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Head up to the 27/27-27/26 area. It was on FIRE before the blow. Wouldn't think they would move to far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

There are fish from 28/28 to 28/35 , 40' of water. Or I should say there were fish there last Thur.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

guess im going to have to make my first shake down trip out of Huron.... cant wait


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

We were out last week 40FOW off the castle. Dipsy's 1 setting 50' and 3setting 60' with spoons 1.8-2.1 pulled several 7#ers.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

We pulled fish on Thursday also from 27/26 back to the NE corner of the Huron dump. Our biggest fish came on wire rods with white based DHJ's 250-270 back. We caught a lot of 3-5 lb fish higher up in the water column with white based DHJ's also but snap weighted with 2 oz or 3 oz weights both at 125 back on the board rods with 12# Maxima. Our speed was 2.1mph. There are more fish there then you could possible imagine. Just keep trolling east to west down the 27 line or near there until you find the active ones and it will be game on.


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason Pelz said:


> We pulled fish on Thursday also from 27/26 back to the NE corner of the Huron dump. Our biggest fish came on wire rods with white based DHJ's 250-270 back. We caught a lot of 3-5 lb fish higher up in the water column with white based DHJ's also but snap weighted with 2 oz or 3 oz weights both at 125 back on the board rods with 12# Maxima. Our speed was 2.1mph. There are more fish there then you could possible imagine. Just keep trolling east to west down the 27 line or near there until you find the active ones and it will be game on.


Great report Jason,

I can also confirm that the area from the 30/30 line right over to the Huron Dump had multiply pods of Walleye last Thursday.

However, unlike Jason, we struggled to get the bite really going well.
We ran weighted and un-weighted RR's and spoons pulling them at 1.8 to 2.2 mph at depths between 25ft and 35ft.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Found great marks south of the dump. Picked up 3 in an hour of fishing earlier today. 35-80 back, 2.0 mph, white based reefs. All three had the reef with both sets of hooks inside the mouth. Also got a sheep that only the bill of the lure was sticking out. Had to destroy the hooks to claim back my reef.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Great job Chuck. Nice short trip and fresh fish to make for the family for dinner.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

We will be out in that area tomorrow morning. Ch79 buckhunter. Give me a shout and willing to work together to get them going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I've had a couple texts and pm's about the bottle of pro-cure. Yes we were soaking the baits with it. It definitely helps on a tough bite. We use the trophy walleye blend on cranks and night crawler blend on spinners and lay it on thick.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Planning on going out Friday and willing to exchange info.Hit me upon 79 or pm for a cell no.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Jason Pelz said:


> I've had a couple texts and pm's about the bottle of pro-cure. Yes we were soaking the baits with it. It definitely helps on a tough bite. We use the trophy walleye blend on cranks and night crawler blend on spinners and lay it on thick.


Thanks for the info Jason. Seems like I wasn't the only observant one.


----------



## walleyegadget (Nov 17, 2012)

We got started around 6 tonight and played with the storm that went thru. Wasn't too bad as long as we stayed inside around 35fow.
Nothing tonight but we felt good getting lines wet.
At it early tomorrow. We will stay in close with the South winds.
I run a red Ranger Fisherman with a canvas enclosed cabin (helps with rain and cold away). I stand by on 68 I go by "Gadget".
Thanks to all that contribute to this site. I hope to do that tomorrow.

Gadget


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Appreciate ya'll sharing. Hopefully conditions allow us to head up Sat. Would love to get some fish for the freezer.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

The way the weather is looking we will be up probly on friday. Some one call Steve and tell him that enough guys are going out to have a tourney this weekend.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

We will be there at 7am Saturday morning.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Well to say the fishing today was tough would be an understatement! With the winds forecasted the way they were we decided to stick around sawmill/cedar point area. Marks were nothing to write home about but there was sign of life. 

Ran bombers and harnesses 70 back on 40 jets and flatlined reefs 80 back. Not to long after we started the clip on the snubber to our port board snapped and a cluster [email protected]&$ was created. Down a board we switched everything to inlines and dipsys. Stuck with 80 back on the reefs and 35 on a 3 setting with the dipsys. Even took a reef 80 back on a musky ball and ran it 130 from the back. 
Within 15 or so min of putting out the musky ball we boxed our first eye on a bare naked 800 reef that had a translucent red head. Hours passed with nothing else so I decided to put a spoon on one dipsy. As I am reeling it in our second eye of the day hit it near the surface. Watermelon harness with gold back willow blade. 
Hour or so later winds really picked up and we called it quits. Only had 2 hits and they both produces the 2 eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Got back out today for about an hour and caught 2 eater size ones. Both 80 back in 28-30 foot of water, white reefs. Had great marks up in the column but couldn't get them going. Be back out there tomorrow morning for a little longer trip. Water is still clean inside.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

The water fleas(?) Were very thick today.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

ChinnAgain said:


> Got back out today for about an hour and caught 2 eater size ones. Both 80 back in 28-30 foot of water, white reefs. Had great marks up in the column but couldn't get them going. Be back out there tomorrow morning for a little longer trip. Water is still clean inside.



Think we talked to you on the radio. Said u picked 2 in close in an hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

so if a guy was to travel from the east to fish Huron area, where would be a good place to stay........not lookin for your spare room or anything, just a decent motel


----------



## walleyegadget (Nov 17, 2012)

The Plantation is just East of Huron.
Good people fair rates


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Yep that was me buckhunter. Wish you could have found some more. Thinking tomorrow I might try the really skinny water.


----------



## walleyegadget (Nov 17, 2012)

We started going out of Huron and stayed in close going West. Decided to fish downhill just West of the dumping grounds.Got our first Eye on a Ghost 800 RR 50 back.. Second was a 9.5 male 90 back with a white little runner.
Last was 55 back with a 800 RR Texas Red.
It got rough enough after the last one to call it a day.
Wind looks to be much better tomorrow!!!
We will launch early and try the same program.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

We'll be out Fri - Sun. The Meat-Man and Ranger Dale are going to give them eyes he*^!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be out Tomorrow and Fri. Give a a shout. this is the time of year for all us to shout out to each other with the help. The pleasure guys should be done and out of the water by now. See you all at the ramp


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

ChinnAgain said:


> Yep that was me buckhunter. Wish you could have found some more. Thinking tomorrow I might try the really skinny water.



Were you marking fish way up in the column? Say 10 ft or less? We had a ton of marks but with the electronics on that boat it was hard to distinguish them. Were wishing we had been on other one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Yes I saw quite a few marks from 7-10 feet. Ran some shallow but never could get them to hit.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Same here. Tried rip sticks 25 back as well as reefs. Worked our asses off for those two fish. Had some very unhappy clients. Guess they thought we could make the fish bite lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Pounded the Dump today. Different speeds, depths Reefs and HJ's. Some marks from 10-15' no takers. Tons of bait marks and then I started to see the marks on the bottom. I couldn't get down to 45' and didn't take any meat. Moved in Skinny in front of the castle and found some marks It was on. Sheepzillas galore!! 

Trying it again tomorrow


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Caught 3 with the kiddos tonight. Best was a nice 9.2 pounder. 32 fow, 65 back, 2.0 mph, chart headed wonder bread took all 3. Daughters each got a chance to reel in a fish so it was a success. 5 year old tried to bring in the big one but it was too much for her to handle.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice job Chinn. Hope they turn on soon. It has been getting a little better each day out there .


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice job Chinn. I made the wrong call on the wind today and stayed home. Got lots of "honey-do" stuff banged out so my shares are good for the next time.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Nice catch, great to see kids involved. Meerkat you are not alone I also made wrong call.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice job on the eyes for the girls. Glad you found some.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am planning on fishing out of Huron also tomorrow and Sunday...25' Sportcraft Fisherman, blue top. I plan on pulling reef runners, but might take some worms along. Is channel 79 the channel most guys use around there? I am from the turtle creek area.


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

We will be out about 7 am Sat morning and monitoring 79.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll be heading down the river around 7am fishing till about 1, 2310 Parker hardtop we'll be on 79


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

Should be out there myself by 8 am or so. Good luck to everyone. Hope that forecast holds, looks to be a nice day on the lake.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Iwindsurf has 17mph winds out north sat morning.should put waves on south shore at 4fts.Afternoon much better with wind diminishing to 10mph.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

rnewman said:


> Iwindsurf has 17mph winds out north sat morning.should put waves on south shore at 4fts.Afternoon much better with wind diminishing to 10mph.


It was seems to have come down, all the sources i just looked at are calling for winds around 10 

I am however anticipating 2-3's 

http://www.iwindsurf.com/windandwhere.iws?regionID=95&siteID=1212&Isection=Forecast+Graphs


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

Not a ton of wind right now in Marblehead. Driving by the lake I'd say 2-3' right now out there. Should be good to go if this holds up.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Vermillion to Huron was solid 3-4 footers most of today.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

We'll be heading out saturday as well. Should be a good walleye chop going, enough to get the eyes hungery for some treble hooks.


----------

